# Puffy goes to the beach in the snow



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

He had such a good time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, snow and beach! That's fabulous. Puffy is so handsome, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I LOVE Puffy!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Oh my goodness, snow and beach! That's fabulous. Puffy is so handsome, thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks for the kind words.

Yeah, it's exactly like the big island of Hawaii where you can ski down the mountain and swim on the beach within 10 minutes. Well, maybe not quite...LOL


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cookie's Mom said:


> I LOVE Puffy!


Thank You. I guess I'll keep him after all. J/K

He IS a very loveable little guy. Low maintenance, docile, friendly, happy all the time and easy to please.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great photos! I'm super jealous over here.


----------



## sandys dad (Feb 6, 2014)

great shots


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> It occurred to me today that Puffy is getting a bad rap. He's a really good boy, and he loves to romp and play, just as much as Ax but in his own way. It's a classic example of being the younger sibling of an overachiever. LOL
> 
> It's just that Ax does such amazing physical things on a daily basis and poor Puffy gets lost in his shadow. Time to face the fact that he's not Ax, he's never going to be Ax, or be capable of the same things but that doesn't mean he is not a cool dog in his own way. He'll fetch a ball all day long and bring it right back and drop it at my feet and his joy in doing so is very apparent.


Ha ha! I am glad you finally noticed this. I guess I've wondered for a while if Puffy was really such a marshmallow. It *is* hard to be compared on a daily basis with an athlete such as Axl... But whenever I have read your threads about Axl, I've wondered about Puff. He sounds a lot like my Tucker (and looks like him too). So I'm probably being protective by extension.  Tucker is not the best runner and jumper (big bones--just doesn't get speed and air) but he will chase the ball endlessly if allowed. And swim the same. He loves dock diving. He's very athletic, just not light on his feet.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Thank You. I guess I'll keep him after all. J/K
> 
> He IS a very loveable little guy. Low maintenance, docile, friendly, happy all the time and easy to please.


Lol whenever I read about Puffy and Axl in your posts, I always find myself drawn to Puffy. I think he's definitely my kind of golden who likes to fetch but isn't crazy athletic. Cookie was like that. Plus I'm attracted to his good looks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Brave said:


> Great photos! I'm super jealous over here.


Jen, let me get this straight, you live in southern Cali and you're jealous...of subarctic NY that is expecting 30+ *MORE* inches of snow this weekend to go with the foot and a half we've gotten in the last week??? LOL I spent this morning taking apart, (in 18 degree temps) and repairing my industrial strength snow blower that I broke yesterday trying to clear the 2' frozen ice boulders from my elderly neighbor's driveway which I then had to do manually!!! I spent 6 hours Tuesday clearing a spot for 3 cars in front of my house, and 10 minutes later a plow came by and put me right back where I started. That happened TWICE more. Yesterday afternoon it was about to happen *again* until I *literally* jumped in front of the plow wildly swinging my shovel and told the driver that I would pull him out of his seat and effen decapitate him (with the shovel I was brandishing) right then and there if he did it *one more time*. Apparently he took me at my word and lifted the plow blade.

Any time you want to institute an exchange program, let me know, because I am *DONE* with snow at this point. LOL

Pic of the first time! Notice how the 3' pile of snow and ice boulders is *only* pushed to *my* side of the street!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Some snow would be nice. It finally started raining here. California is currently in a state of emergency over the drought. So, some frozen water would be nice. Come blow some our way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually he sounds very athletic! I think either of your dogs could run circles around poor Griffin. He's made for strength, not speed! He is strong as an ox, but gets very frustrated when lither, trimmer dogs run circles around him. He wants to run and play, but cannot compete, so he starts to bark!

When he was younger he sometimes went flying through the air, which amazed people, since he was so big, but now that he has filled out his leaping is less air bourne!

At any rate, I _love _Puffy!

NewfieMom


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh the shoveling. Owning a Civic and street parking are not the best combo right now. 

Glad Puffy had a good time and I'm glad I was sitting by a fire when I looked at those pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Ha ha! I am glad you finally noticed this. I guess I've wondered for a while if Puffy was really such a marshmallow. It *is* hard to be compared on a daily basis with an athlete such as Axl... But whenever I have read your threads about Axl, I've wondered about Puff. He sounds a lot like my Tucker (and looks like him too). So I'm probably being protective by extension.  Tucker is not the best runner and jumper (big bones--just doesn't get speed and air) but he will chase the ball endlessly if allowed. And swim the same. He loves dock diving. He's very athletic, just not light on his feet.


Kathleen, I had an epiphany of sorts today. It's not that we all don't love Angus, we do. He a real momma's boy and I think his strongest bond is with my wife whereas If I'm home, Ax is always by my side, no matter what. He's currently laying against my side sleeping as I type this and Puffy is following my wife around. 

I realized that on some level, Puffy has thus far, been a profound disappointment to me. The entire reason I wanted another golden puppy specifically when Ax was 4 was so that (at least in my mind) he could "learn at the feet of the master" and be Ax's little protege while he was still in his prime. I think on some level, it was an insurance policy against a time when Ax was no longer capable of performing at the level we have become accustomed to. Ax has spoiled me...ROTTEN. I take a *huge* amount of pride in his athleticism and the insanely good disc dog skills he routinely displays as probably *everyone* on this forum has already figured out and is sick of hearing about. LOL It's a mighty proud thing to be among the best at *anything* and I know for a stone cold fact he *IS*. The only dogs that I have *ever* seen that can outperform him in terms of sheer distance are 25 lb whippets that can run 45 MPH and leap 9' in the air - and they don't outperform him by very much. Matter of fact most of them aren't even close to his equal when it comes to actually *catching the disc* which is kind of the whole point. If he gets anywhere near it, he catches it. Period.

Frankly, I NEVER expected Angus to be *half* the disc dog or athlete that Ax is, that would be like expecting to hit Powerball...a second time. I did hope however, that he would be 'reasonably' athletic and could be honed into a solid performer. So far that hasn't happened, and it likely never will. 

Know what? That's OK. If there never was an Axl, I'd probably think Puffy was a pretty great dog and be on here bragging about him. In some ways, he's actually better than Ax. He was literally house trained in 1 week...at 8 weeks old. He could crack a cinderblock with his head and not even flinch. He has the sweetest demeanor of any dog I've ever been around and he's real good looking with a bangin' coat that Ax could only dream of.

Additionally, the two of them seem to have a really deep bond. Axl tolerates things from him that he would NEVER allow another dog to even attempt. Sure, he beats the crap out of Puffy when they play fight every day but he never really hurts him and he'll be licking his face and cleaning his eyes 2 minutes later. Less than a year ago I saw him RACE almost 100 yards across a field and make quick work of a big GS that was circling, growling and snapping at Puffy who was meekly submitting. I was running to help him but Ax got there first and "took care of it". By the time I got there, the GS was sprinting away at a high rate of speed with his tail tucked. 

I think the key is to find something he is good at and go with it. Discs are just not his thing. I bet he'd be pretty good at dock diving like Tucker since he seems to love the water.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Lol whenever I read about Puffy and Axl in your posts, I always find myself drawn to Puffy. I think he's definitely my kind of golden who likes to fetch but isn't crazy athletic. Cookie was like that. Plus I'm attracted to his good looks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is a good looking little guy. To my eye, his legs are a little too short and stubby for his body. I think if he were an inch or two taller he'd look more in proportion and possibly be better coordinated.

Difference between the two is that Puffster knows how to kick back and just enjoy while Ax is always so intense and full throttle no matter what the situation. 

It's funny when I have them out together, everyone automatically gravitates to Puffy and fusses over him. They always comment on how beautiful he is. Then they'll usually say "he's cute too" pointing at Ax. LOL The chicks dig the Puffster. 

Puffy is definitely more of a home body. Perfectly content to chill.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Brave said:


> Some snow would be nice. It finally started raining here. California is currently in a state of emergency over the drought. So, some frozen water would be nice. Come blow some our way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're more than welcome to take all the snow you want! LOL

Seriously, I am glad to hear that you guys are finally getting a little much needed rain out there.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think what you have is two classic but distinct Golden types--one lithe active field dog and one pretty, easy to train and biddable conformation dog.  I have one of each too, but the differences between them don't seem to be as big as between yours.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I think what you have is two classic but distinct Golden types--one lithe active field dog and one pretty, easy to train and biddable conformation dog.  I have one of each too, but the differences between them don't seem to be as big as between yours.


I agree 110%

Ax was a REAL PITA for the first almost 2 years of his life! LOL He absolutely *TERRORIZED* my wife with the biting and the aggressive "play". With Puffy, there was none of that.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

pb2b said:


> Oh the shoveling. Owning a Civic and street parking are not the best combo right now.
> 
> Glad Puffy had a good time and I'm glad I was sitting by a fire when I looked at those pictures.
> 
> ...


You guys in Chi-Town are getting slammed this winter too huh?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

T


NewfieMom said:


> Actually he sounds very athletic! I think either of your dogs could run circles around poor Griffin. He's made for strength, not speed! He is strong as an ox, but gets very frustrated when lither, trimmer dogs run circles around him. He wants to run and play, but cannot compete, so he starts to bark!
> 
> When he was younger he sometimes went flying through the air, which amazed people, since he was so big, but now that he has filled out his leaping is less air bourne!
> 
> ...


Ax most definitely, but he runs circles around most dogs. Just the other day he got into a sort of informal fetch competition with a pair of two year old labs, one black and one yellow. He made them _*both*_ look slow and clumsy and was so far ahead of them, he was on his way back with the ball before they got anywhere near where it landed. Even their owner commented and couldn't believe he was over 6. He thoroughly spanked them in water retrieval too. Truth be told, I thought both of those dogs were significantly overweight but I didn't want to be "that guy" and say it. LOL

Puffy sounds a lot like Grif, solid and built for power, not speed but obviously on a much smaller scale.

Hey, it's physics. Smaller and lighter = faster, more agile, and more "big air". Ax is going around 72 lbs these days. The Vet that just did the tumor surgery suggested I cut a little weight off him (last summer) when he was 75, given his age, and to put less stress on his hips because of his high level of activity. His bone structure is half the thickness of Puffy's.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

> I spent this morning taking apart, (in 18 degree temps) and repairing my industrial strength snow blower that I broke yesterday trying to clear the 2' frozen ice boulders from my elderly neighbor's driveway which I then had to do manually!!! I spent 6 hours Tuesday clearing a spot for 3 cars in front of my house, and 10 minutes later a plow came by and put me right back where I started. That happened TWICE more. Yesterday afternoon it was about to happen *again* until I *literally* jumped in front of the plow wildly swinging my shovel and told the driver that I would pull him out of his seat and effen decapitate him (with the shovel I was brandishing) right then and there if he did it *one more time*. Apparently he took me at my word and lifted the plow blade.
> 
> Any time you want to institute an exchange program, let me know, because I am *DONE* with snow at this point. LOL
> 
> Pic of the first time! Notice how the 3' pile of snow and ice boulders is *only* pushed to *my* side of the street!


First, I think it's great that you help your elderly neighbor. 
Now, I was laughing as I imagined you jumping in front of the plow!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy, you can see personality all over him. I bet he makes you smile every day.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Not about to be outdone by his little brother, Ax chased an errant, windblown disc about 50 yards out into the bay earlier. The 25 degree temp and ice cold water didn't seem to bother him at all. As I stated yesterday, all he needed was a reason - something to retrieve. LOL

The last pic shows Ax routing through his disc travel bag. He loves to do that and search for his favorite disc.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> First, I think it's great that you help your elderly neighbor.
> Now, I was laughing as I imagined you jumping in front of the plow!


There are a lot of elderly people living around me. I've spent almost my entire life in my neighborhood. I grew up there and remember most of them being younger than I am now. They are late 80's and early to mid 90's these days so I pretty much do half the neighborhood being one of the 'younger' men around. LOL Another guy a few years older than I am usually helps but he just had surgery last week so I had to do his house too! LOL. I don't mind doing helping out. It's very good exercise and I do have the massive snow blower. I figure maybe my kindness will offset some of the things I did when I was younger. By that I don't mean anything _*really*_ bad, just stuff like 'autographing the street' (see below) with any of more than a few hopped up muscle cars I owed and drove through the years. Truthfully, I only quit drag racing (at the track) about 5 years ago when two people I knew were unfortunately killed. See pics below. I also threw 'an occasional' bangin' party through the years. I was a bit of a 'free spirit' in my younger days. I usually comment to them 'see I didn't turn out so bad after all' and they laugh. 

I ABSOLUTELY, with zero exaggeration jumped in front of that plow swinging my shovel like a battle ax. I was enraged! Too bad nobody got it on video but I was thanked for "speaking up" by several neighbors. 

Before Golden Retrievers were my thing, I loved building and racing old Pontiacs.

Pics are of me in my 69 Firebird @ Atco Dragway and my 69 GTO @ Raceway Park Englishtown NJ, and finally, the "results" of a 'gangsta burnout' in front of my house. LOL Yes, that IS in fact a pile of rubber (on fire), that 20 minutes before had been part of my rear tire. It took about that long for the haze of rubber smoke in the neighborhood to clear. Notice the melted rubber that coated my quarter panel. It took me hours to clean off! I eventually had to pour a bucket water on it to extinguish the blaze. That was done almost a decade ago and there are still faint marks visible. Hey, when I autograph the street, it STAYS autographed.

P.S. Axl's dad was well known for getting a little 'air time' back in the day as well.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes we are having a winter alright. Let's just say I'm very glad we didn't bring home an 8 week old pup in December.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL I like the way you phrased that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures. 

Puffy's a handsome boy and sounds wonderful.

My DH would be envious of your GTO-he use to have a 69 too which he raced.
Now he has to settle for being a Nascar fan.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Well then your DH is an _*awesome*_ guy! It takes a certain type to own and race GTO's...especially 69's which were my favorite year. I have owned 7 "goats" so far. Tell your hubby my 4000 lb 69 "Judge" (thus the "GUILTEE" license plate) was going in the 9's @ 145 mph down the quarter mile. He'll know EXACTLY what I mean. It was one _*B A D *_ride. LOL I even raced on "Pinks All Out" (drag racing show on the Speed Channel) @ Englishtown back in '08.

I used to take Ax cruising in it when he was a puppy, he was the only one besides me who had no trouble getting in and out over the roll cage.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You've lost me with the car talk but Puffy is a beautiful dog with a happy happy face. He may not be the force of nature Axl is but, as you said, he is great in his own way.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thalie said:


> You've lost me with the car talk but Puffy is a beautiful dog with a happy happy face. He may not be the force of nature Axl is but, as you said, he is great in his own way.


Yeah, sorry about the car stuff, I got carried away reminiscing about my salad days. Building and racing muscle cars was a huge part of my life until I adopted a new, "sedate" hobby, more worthy of a middle aged man - Golden Retrievers. LOL I am not now, nor will I ever be a "golfer" like a lot of my friends have become. It bores me to tears and I have zero interest in it. 

Ax truly is like a force of nature. He is always so INTENSE!

Puffy is a good boy who is always "smiling".


----------

